# OLD UNCLE TOM GIN Bottle



## Targe (Jan 25, 2006)

6&1/2" tall.  The mold seam stops at the base of the neck.  Lip seems to be tooled (?).  Has one tiny bubble burst on the surface near the bottom and there is a small chip under the rim of the lip.  Slight haze from digging.

 Ideas on value, age and origin would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't know anything about it but it sure is cool.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 25, 2006)

Well now we know what Uncle Tom did after he was freed... he made gin in his bath tub.
 Looks like maybe some type of medicinal spirits?


 >>> A couple gin related medicines >>>

 black gin for the kidneys wm. F. Zoeller pittsburgh PA

 FOLSOM ASPARAGUS GIN CO

 JUNIPER BERRY GIN A DIURETIC CURES KIDNEY TROUBLE...QUININE WHISKEY CO. LOUISVILLE, Ky

 GIN ... the other clear drink !! ...


----------

